# 600 Gal Diablo Red and Stingray Tank



## Boydo

This is a few pictures of my 14 inch Diablo Red 14 months for tag date. Carpet is 7 pcs P13 and 2 pcs P14xP13 and 1 pcs P14.

Thanks for veiwing!


----------



## Tropicana

Very Very nice.


----------



## Chromey

Good lord, Those rays are nice...


----------



## Nickz

love the rays nice tank


----------



## cb1021

Beautiful animals. I always use your photos as my wallpaper.


----------



## Boydo

Thanks guys!

I'm glad you like the photos.

It is one of my favorite tanks to watch and relax to too.


----------



## Brian

Holy shnikies that's legit!


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Wow, that is insanely beautiful. Do you have plans to breed the arrow?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Boydo

Thanks for the comments!



Zebrapl3co said:


> Wow, that is insanely beautiful. Do you have plans to breed the arrow?


I dont have plans to breed them, I had a couple pairs a few years ago but they never would finish the courtship ritual. Asian Arowanas are very rarely bred in aquariums, maybe some day I will try it again.


----------



## Boydo

Some more pics from today!


----------



## Ciddian

wow...... that looks like a great fish to paint! <3


----------



## SAMhap

too nice.


----------



## Boydo

Here's a few new pictures. This guy is now about 16 months from tag date and approx 18 inches.

I added the 4th picture to demonstrate the white light flashes used - no NAN or color enchancing bulbs are use in my pictures.

Whatcha think?


----------



## jediwiggles

Wow stunning man, thanks for sharing


----------



## Ciddian

Wow!!....


----------



## peterpd99

WOW!
Not only are the fish stunning...the photos are equally awesome...nice lightings, great composition, clean crisp focusing...I'm sure I'd missed something else.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## tranceaddict

That tank is bumpin!


----------



## Riceburner

Great lookin' fish.


----------



## Boydo

Thanks for the nice comments!

Here is an update picture of our Red!


----------



## PACMAN

beautiful picture!

How do you get the background so clean and black?


----------



## tobalman

Wow, you're living my dream. 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Boydo

PACMAN said:


> beautiful picture!
> 
> How do you get the background so clean and black?


Thanks,

I shoot with over head flashes so everthing that is not under the flashes is underexposed and looks black.


----------



## Will

Shotting fish with overhead flash is really stunning. Here's one of mine: http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/1676/rhg0x19o.jpg

Thats a great tank and sick photos.


----------



## PACMAN

Boydo said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I shoot with over head flashes so everthing that is not under the flashes is underexposed and looks black.





Will said:


> Shotting fish with overhead flash is really stunning. Here's one of mine: http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/1676/rhg0x19o.jpg
> 
> Thats a great tank and sick photos.


Cool, I'm going to have to try this photography method one day. It makes for stunning pictures!


----------



## trailblazer295

Very very jealous, any pics of the whole set up?


----------



## reptileandfishcanada

What type of rays are those? And how big do they get? I wanted to get teacups but then I did some research and found they still get to be about 16 inches accross! Sooo.... instead of the 120 gallon I was planning, I think I am going to build a big indoor ray pond lol!


----------



## aeri

reptileandfishcanada said:


> What type of rays are those? And how big do they get? I wanted to get teacups but then I did some research and found they still get to be about 16 inches accross! Sooo.... instead of the 120 gallon I was planning, I think I am going to build a big indoor ray pond lol!


i think they're potamotrygon leopoldi. i haven't seen any under $2000. and most rays get around 24" disc size excluding tail


----------



## reptileandfishcanada

Thanks! Beautiful fish, wish I could have one!


----------



## solarz

One question, with an aquarium this size, what kind of floor is this on?


----------



## white_blue_grey

unreal....Love the combination of the ray and dragon!! thanks for sharing


----------

